# Altima Coupe



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you like this car?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks good!!! Gives some competition to the Toyota Solara and 2dr Accord. Hopefully they will make it.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Soooo cool!!!! Please make it.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

That looks seriously smooth. The 2-door with the 3.5 L engine.... Accord and solara won't have anything.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks nice and affordable
but i am still droolin all over the G35 coupe


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

*New altima*

Looks dope, nissan making some good moves.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

wow that looks stupid fresh i dig it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd drive it! I'd fix those awful taillights, though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

i would mos def like one of those mang


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That Photoshop of the coupe looks very sweet. I've seen the pix before on FreshAlloy, but I admit that I would go for that coupe. I agree, it does provide competition for the Accord Coupe and the Camry Solara. Yeah, with the VQ35, the other two stand NO chance! If only... 

-Sam


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *That Photoshop of the coupe looks very sweet. I've seen the pix before on FreshAlloy, but I admit that I would go for that coupe. I agree, it does provide competition for the Accord Coupe and the Camry Solara. Yeah, with the VQ35, the other two stand NO chance! If only...
> 
> -Sam *


WOW, are those photoshopped pictures? I didn't even notice that. 

That thing could kick Accord Coupe and Camry Solara's batt. That body style is almost as clean as new Acura CL, but Altima Coupe should be much cheaper than that. If Nissan can improve interior material quality on Altima just a little bit more, I would be really interested to buy that thing.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, they're a photoshop. I'll find you a link for a thread all about it. 

-Sam


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good but I prefer the G35 coupe


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa! They should import this!!! It actually originated at altimas.net

I admit, I was fooled. I really was impressed with the photoshop job.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

deffinatly like that camry and accord watch out


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*wow*

I couldn't believe it. It got me really good. I was so excited to see this car though...

I hope someone from Nissan North America sees this.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I cant believe thats a photoshop....they better make it...I mean, the altima is selling hot enough as is...the size of it just bothers me though.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Its a photoshop allright. In the link to the thread that I posted, the actual creator -- Poisonfist managed to incorporate his name as a watermark in the background. Wonder what it would look like as a convertible?


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

I would buy that in a heartbeat.....


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

*2dr?*

thats photoshop? nice work! anyway, phat....with a ph. sweet.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Needs to be shorter. Not bad otherwise, but I like the styling of the G35 coupe more.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

I like the look of it, just looks a bit cramped


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *Looks good!!! Gives some competition to the Toyota Solara and 2dr Accord. Hopefully they will make it. *


damn that car looks nice and i agree it is presenting them with some competition. i would definately buy it over a honda or a toyota. it looks better too


----------



## NISMOrob (Apr 30, 2002)

Wheres the Alty WagonR?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

That car would own the Camry Solara and Accord Coupe..


----------



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

Gimme, gimme, gimme


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

*HOLY*

OMG that looks great! they most definately better import that to the US, I would without a doubt buy it


----------



## llaprad (Apr 30, 2002)

NISMOrob said:


> *Wheres the Alty WagonR? *


eh?










(not as good as the convertible, but whatd you expect for halfnhour)


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

The possibility of that line coming wth a convertible, wagon and the 2 door with v6 power is awesome. I would seriously think about that when I graduate next fall. 

Brent


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

DAMN!!! Nissan really needs to make that coupe... or make a Spec-V coupe.... Someone should send those photoshop pix to the Nissan design team...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Zokambaa said:


> *DAMN!!! Nissan really needs to make that coupe... or make a Spec-V coupe.... Someone should send those photoshop pix to the Nissan design team... *


Maybe they are watching us.....I mean, this is one of the best ways to get customer feedback...they should know about these forums by now.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

I could only hope... but if that were true.. there would be a recall for the crappy paint nissan is using on many cars these days




andre said:


> *
> 
> Maybe they are watching us.....I mean, this is one of the best ways to get customer feedback...they should know about these forums by now.  *


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

that would be a great car to make it into production. hopefully theyd make a 2 door se-r as well


----------

